# [error emerge] error emerge -uDN world

## Theasker

Ya se que se pregunta mucho estas cosas pero no se muy bien como arreglarlo. Puede ser causa de un apagón que hubo en casa y luego al hacer el fsck manual en el arranque encontró inodos perdidos y los recuperó, pero después daba errores al hacer el primer emerge de bzip2 aunque haciendo emerge de otro paquete funciona, también he intentado desinstalarlo per también da error:

error al hacer emerge bzip2

```
>>> Completed installing bzip2-1.0.4-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4-r1/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 usr/share/man

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   bin/bzip2

   bin/bzip2recover

   lib/libbz2.so.1.0.4

   usr/lib/libbz2.a

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6518, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6512, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5971, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3849, in merge

    prev_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4352, in doebuild

    vartree=vartree, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4543, in merge

    mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8820, in merge

    cleanup=cleanup, mydbapi=mydbapi, prev_mtimes=prev_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 8183, in treewalk

    slot_matches = self.vartree.dbapi.match(

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5898, in match

    mymatch = [cpv for cpv in mymatch \

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5994, in aux_get

    for k, v in izip(aux_keys, self._aux_get(mycpv, aux_keys)):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6008, in _aux_get

    raise KeyError(mycpv)

KeyError: 'app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4-r1'

```

error al hacer emerge --unmerge bzip2

```

# emerge --unmerge bzip2

!!! 'app-arch/bzip2' is part of your system profile.

!!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.

>>> Waiting 10 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

Press Ctrl-C to Stop in: 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 

 app-arch/bzip2

    selected: 1.0.4-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4-r1...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6518, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6498, in emerge_main

    mtimedb["ldpath"]):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4344, in unmerge

    vartree=vartree, ldpath_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4552, in unmerge

    ldpath_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7669, in unmerge

    slot = self.vartree.dbapi.aux_get(self.mycpv, ["SLOT"])[0]

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5994, in aux_get

    for k, v in izip(aux_keys, self._aux_get(mycpv, aux_keys)):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6008, in _aux_get

    raise KeyError(mycpv)

KeyError: 'app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4-r1'

```

----------

## Cereza

Prueba a borrar todo el contenido de /tmp y /var/tmp, sin miedo, si sigue fallando prueba a volver a chequear todas las particiones con fsck.

----------

## Theasker

ya ha acabado el fsck y no ha dado ningún error, y he borrado el contenido de los 2 directorios y na de na, sigue dando el mismo error  :Sad: 

----------

## Theasker

¿puede ser que esté corrupto el arbol del portage y borrando /usr/portage/* y haciendo un emerge --sync funcione?

----------

## Theasker

a ver que ya no se qué hacer. He hecho un emerge --unmerge portage y evidentemente luego no he podido hacer ningun emerge más. si copiara a saco el stage3 ... funcionaría todo igual?

----------

## mad93

No harías con este paquete? http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

O sólo es el árbol de paquetes?

----------

## Theasker

he hecho un emerge --unmerge portage y claro ahora no puedo instalar na, he desinstalado el paquete  :Sad: 

```
$ emerge

bash: emerge: command not found

```

----------

## achaw

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> he hecho un emerge --unmerge portage y claro ahora no puedo instalar na, he desinstalado el paquete 
> 
> ```
> $ emerge
> 
> ...

 

PORQUE HICISTE ESO?   :Shocked: 

Que te pase lo que te esta pasando, es obvio. Me parece que lo que te queda es bajar y compilar portage a mano, y despues emergerlo. Hay posts en el foro sobre esto, utiliza la opcion de busqueda.

Saludos

----------

## Theasker

pense que se quedaba en memoria y se podía reemerger :/

----------

## Theasker

Y  si bajo el portage de un mirror del distfiles y lo descomprimo, y como están todos los ficheros alli, lo copio directamente?, funcionaria?

----------

## Theasker

a ver he encontrado esto pero no me ha acabado de funcionar, me sale esto:

```
 # emerge portage

!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

```

ya no se muy bien q hacer y después de año y pico volver a instalar todo ... uffffffff

----------

## mad93

Seguramente de falte configurar portage, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap2

----------

## Theasker

bueno más o menos está arreglado pero falta alguna cosilla, cuando hago emerge de ... algo me dice:

```
# emerge sed

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 to /

!!! PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE is unset, using 0700.

!!! PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE is unset, using 0700.

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

```

y al acabar

```
--- /bin/

>>> /bin/sed

!!! PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE is unset, using 0700.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 merged.

!!! PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE is unset, using 0700.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 198 info files.

```

----------

## mad93

Extracto de un texto de irc:

 *Quote:*   

> that just means the permissions on the workdir folder for portage isn't set correctly, so it's just setting it to 0700...that is only the owner can read/write/execute, no one else can

 

Lo siento pero de portage sé lo justo para usarlo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

